

Ask HN:  If Duolingo succeeds, is getting programmers to work for free next? - amichail

Using an idea similar to Duolingo, maybe one could get programmers to work for free as part of learning another programming language?
======
michael_h
No.

I don't know about you, but the first few programs I make in a new language
are abominations. I don't think a deluge of poor quality software would be
attractive to the consumer or the producer.

~~~
waitwhat
You could argue the same about essays instead of programs/software.

